# canada will be back in black soon



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://globalnews.ca/news/1142870/2014-2015-federal-budget-announced/
Only thing is smokes are going up. Guess its time to quit anyway lol. Now we just have to make sure the liberals dont get elected and f it all up.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Trade u. Tell you what. No trade needed. You can just have a few top politicians from here. No backs.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Will it is you people over in Ontario that keep them liberals in power so long to begin with.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

No way hog. Look at our last provincial election. The entire province was blue except Toronto which is all red. Problem is they have over half the seats. Liberals know just keep them happy and you win. Its a retarded system. I have never and will never vote liberal. Dont think anybody else in rural areas do either.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Trade u. Tell you what. No trade needed. You can just have a few top politicians from here. No backs.


You keep your guys moose lol. I really dont know how your guys think they are ever getting out of that debt. Its actually scary. I cant even wrap my head around 17 trillion.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They don't care.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What happens when the Chinese call the debt? You guys all moving up here?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good question.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> What happens when the Chinese call the debt? You guys all moving up here?





deadmoose said:


> They don't care.


I think this rings true as well.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Up here we call the middle eastern guys 'new canadians' maybe we will be calling you that soon to.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

They will just inflate themselves out of debt. 20 years from now 17 trillion will be pocket change for a country.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you suppose Canada will take Mn less the metro area?We are used to the cold so we would fit in.I could learn how to say eh at end of every sentence..


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Up here we call the middle eastern guys 'new canadians' maybe we will be calling you that soon to.


please don't compare me to some middle eastern guy. Crap


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We only say eh at the end of every other sentence eh lol. Plus you guys can experience stuff like tim hortons and a hockey team that can win Olympic gold not silver.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So if the Indians can have sovereign nations non contiguous can I join the land of Moses instead? Forgive me Ralph for forgetting the name of the kingdom.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Difference between Canada and the States.

Canada- man I have not seen you for awhile, how you doing eh?

States- Eh man I have not seen you for awhile, how you doing?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Imagine the possibilities if one could say y'all and eh in the same sentence. This thread is going no where lol.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

hog987 said:


> Difference between Canada and the States.
> Canada- man I have not seen you for awhile, how you doing eh?
> States- Eh man I have not seen you for awhile, how you doing?


I think you are confusing California with the Lower 47. California is not a part of the lower 47.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Imagine the possibilities if one could say y'all and eh in the same sentence. This thread is going no where lol.


You said this wrong.

y'all this thread is going nowhere eh


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. Gotta drop the "lol". Eh?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

For breakfast we would eat bacon and grits.


----------

